# Anyone ever hookup with a pax?



## AllmightyBillNye (Jun 4, 2016)

I never did, but I'm wondering if anyone ever has, or is all of that just a myth?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh I'm quite positive the stories are endless; given what I've seen and the naughty opportunites I've been presented with. Did I? No. I'm even single but hooking up with pax is something I let stay in fantasyland...


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

In California last weekend a Huntington Beach driver hooked up with a drunk 17 year old pax in a Laguna Beach parking garage. Very costly mistake.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh it happens.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AllmightyBillNye said:


> I never did, but I'm wondering if anyone ever has, or is all of that just a myth?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I have been propositioned, mostly by men, and I rejected them outright.


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

About 7 months ago this girl requested a ride. When I went to pick her up a guy was trying to convince her to stay at his place. It was 2 am and the bars were closed. I took her from Riverside CA to Jurupa.
She told me that the guy was bothering her the whole night and would not leave. She lost her purse at the club. When we arrived at the drop off point she hug me and started to kiss my neck so I follow. We made out for a while. After, maybe 15 minutes of heavy kissing and grabbing, someone came out of her house saw us and opened the door:
Guy opening door: Veronica you are home!!
Veronica: ok (turns back at me) sorry for my brother.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I have been propositioned, mostly by men, and I rejected them outright.


Why?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> Why?


Because I do not deal with that crap. My car is not a bar. Plus, I have standards.... It would be no different if someone tried this at my first job


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Because I do not deal with that crap. My car is not a bar. Plus, I have standards.... It would be no different if someone tried this at my first job


What if the pax was good looking?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> What if the pax was good looking?


That might be irrelevant. Perhaps he meant that his standard(s) excludes promiscuity.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> In California last weekend a Huntington Beach driver hooked up with a drunk 17 year old pax in a Laguna Beach parking garage. Very costly mistake.


True story: http://ktla.com/2016/11/09/uber-charged-with-raping-unconscious-teen-passenger-in-laguna-beach-da/


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> What if the pax was good looking?


I am working. I do not look at someone like that when I am doing my job I am paid to do. Now, if I was in a social setting like a bar or whatever, then that is different, but I am quick to cut guys off at the knees, even in that setting.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> That might be irrelevant. Perhaps he meant that his standard(s) excludes promiscuity.


Bingo! You got it.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> True story: http://ktla.com/2016/11/09/uber-charged-with-raping-unconscious-teen-passenger-in-laguna-beach-da/


just blows my mind how stupid some people are... karma (and friends) will be paying him a visit once he's behind bars...he deserves it.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Tinder.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I have no game. I'm not rich, and I'm not hot, and I'm not typically extremely promiscuous. 

If I've had passengers flirt with me, I'm sure other drivers have hooked up. 

It's kind of a conundrum. If I could, would I even want to use Uber as such a platform?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> Tinder.


Grinder.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I was offered a #*$&& in exchange for cab fare about .... 9 or 10 times in my life, (about half the time from men) None of the women who offered are anything but... Drug addicted creature of the night (I think that's politically correct, if not i'm sorry)

When the opportunity comes just say no...


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> True story: http://ktla.com/2016/11/09/uber-charged-with-raping-unconscious-teen-passenger-in-laguna-beach-da/


The story is tragic, but how was the Uber driver able to post that much bail?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I do regularly. I never knew I liked older black women (30-43) until I started driving for Uber.

When they ask me if it's true what they say about white boys, it's a good chance I'm going to have a smile on my face shortly.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's why you should use discretion, guys have been misreading women for millenia


----------



## Fredo3469 (Nov 7, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> The story is tragic, but how was the Uber driver able to post that much bail?


Someone probably put their house up as collateral


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry but I take most of the stories with a grain of salt. I know how guys (and sometimes gals) embellish.

I have not and would not hook up with a passenger. I'm here to make money, not get laid. I can pick up people on my own time.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Although, I'm sure there are some drivers who are fighting people off all the time...or so I've read. I, myself need to work on my looks a little before I can hope to be that irresistible.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

mopapa said:


> About 7 months ago this girl requested a ride. When I went to pick her up a guy was trying to convince her to stay at his place. It was 2 am and the bars were closed. I took her from Riverside CA to Jurupa.
> She told me that the guy was bothering her the whole night and would not leave. She lost her purse at the club. When we arrived at the drop off point she hug me and started to kiss my neck so I follow. We made out for a while. After, maybe 15 minutes of heavy kissing and grabbing, someone came out of her house saw us and opened the door:
> Guy opening door: Veronica you are home!!
> Veronica: ok (turns back at me) sorry for my brother.


Well that's the first incestuous Uber 3 some I heard of. What did they rate you?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

plenty of threads on here of people bragging about how they got laid by pax. Just click around.

happily married, have some beautiful pax but its not worth the risk. one report and youre off uber


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

kabibe said:


> Sorry but I take most of the stories with a grain of salt. I know how guys (and sometimes gals) embellish.
> 
> I have not and would not hook up with a passenger. I'm here to make money, not get laid. I can pick up people on my own time.


You must be really strong.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Here's why you should use discretion, guys have been misreading women for millenia


That guy didn't misread anything.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> In California last weekend a Huntington Beach driver hooked up with a drunk 17 year old pax in a Laguna Beach parking garage. Very costly mistake.


17 will get you 20.


----------

